# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  A e meriton titullin hero Skenderbeu?

## bora2

te gjithe thone se Skenderbeu ka ndimuar Shqiperine?
por ai smund ti bente balle turqve i vetem prandaj nuk eshte nje merite e tij
nese skenderbeu do ta mritonte kete titull atehere dhe te gjithe shqiptaret e tjere do ta benin.
Si mendoni ju :sarkastik:

----------


## bora2

Jepni nje argument pse Skenderbeu eshte ose nuk eshte nje hero

----------


## aimilius

Fakti qe askush nuk te ka dhene pergjigje do te thote qe nje pyetje kaq idiote nuk e meriton nje pergjigje.
por megjithate nuk ta di hallin keshtuqe po pergjigjem se mbase kupton ndonjegje
fakti qe flet shqip ne nje forum shqiptar, forum qe mban flamurin e tij
qe leku ka fytyren e tij qe sheshi qendror ka statujen e tij
jo vetem ne shqiperi por ne shume vende ne bote,
qe jane shkruar me qindra libra ne emer te tij, 
qe ka histori dhe gojedhenena per te, qe eshte dhe mbrojtes i krishterimit,
qe qe qe qe pa fund, 
mund te themi se eshte mesia i shqiptareve
dhe rilindasit apostujt e tij. Nese e kuptove analogjine.

----------

King Bardhyl (05-03-2018)

----------

